
Mark Cuban Says Major in Philosophy, English or Sociology - lemonberry
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/04/21/these-college-majors-are-the-most-robot-resistant.html
======
mrmaximus
Mark is also the that recently tweeted a picture indicating that he as working
through an "into to python for machine learning" book. He may have been
successful in tech 25 years ago, but I don't place a premium on his opinions
of where things are going. Advising someone who does not intend to go into the
academic field to major in any of those is pretty poor career advice. Either
you want to work in academia or you just love the subjects and will figure out
money through other means... only plausible reasons to pursue those majors. Of
course you don't have to worry about automation impact on degrees that have
little to no correlation to job-placement anyway.

------
Boothroid
I would imagine that jobs that combine a high degree of fine motor skill with
judgement and technical expertise, such as plumbing or dental work, will be
some of the last to be automated. To make a robot that can do those jobs as
quickly and safely as a human is going to take a while and cost a lot.

